
I am building an online magazine for hackers - prhomhyse
What do you expect to see on the website?<p>Suggestions and constructive criticism are welcome.
======
PeekPoke
If you don't know what to put on the website, you're not the right person to
make one to start with.

~~~
prhomhyse
I do know what to put on the site, I just wanted thoughts from other people.
It shouldn't be the regular thingy. Do you get the idea?

------
meatbyproducts
Wireless protocol hacking.

